# Watersnake bow mount tiller steer trolling motor



## Avidawg (Jun 29, 2012)

Looking for input on these Watersnakes.....just found them in an online search today....never heard of them before, but the specs meet my needs. 12v, Bow mount 45-55 lbs thrust, 50" shaft, tiller steer and small mounting footprint and removable w/ mounting bracket.....

http://www.walmart.com/ip/13228527?adid=22222222227000298151&wmlspartner=wlpa&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=&wl3=13223585590&wl4=&wl5=pla&veh=sem&veh=dat

2 year warranty and the mounting plate is only $39 more.....

Anybody actually using one? Thanks, SM


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1330740735/1#1

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1309469398/0


----------



## Avidawg (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanx Firecat....have you actually seen/used one.....what do you think?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Does anyone know if the bolt hole mounting pattern for the bow mount is the same as MK or MG?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I have seen them, but never got to use one. The look pretty decent to me for the price. I like the small mounting base better then the old school scissor mount. I regret not getting one instead of my current setup.


----------



## patrickknight (Nov 16, 2010)

not sure about the bolt pattern,,but they are an inferior product,,i would say 1 mg or mk will outlast 3 of them


----------



## Avidawg (Jun 29, 2012)

Been reading more reviews today and looks like the props are MG compatable and that that base plate also will mount some Mk's.... that is the big draw for me, the small mounting plate, for limited space on my HPS....a MK with that footprint is twice the $....


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

Watersnake's are made in China by Ningbo Corporation. The Australian fishing products distributor Jarvis Walker first sold them in Oz where the price of a MK or MG would make you take up golf. They showed up here about 6 years ago, not certain who is importing or warranteeing them now.

I haven't used one, but did look one over pretty hard - not too bad from the outside but haven't seen the innards to compare against the competition.

Since the Watersnake is an obvious Minn Kota clone that was purpose designed to sell for less, I'd steer clear of it until they prove their reliability and longevity.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

the fact that they're made in china is enough for me to steer clear of them


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

They could be made in Africa for all i care, if their warranty is no questions asked and a full replacement that's fine.

I've seen nothing but good reviews from people who ACTUALLY own them thus far.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

They can't be any worse then the cheap crap both MG and Mk are producing these days. I just got my TM back a little while ago from replacing yet another mounting bracket and handle. That makes 4 brackets in less then 2 years, and 3 handles on 2 different trolling motors. Being made in china doesn't bother me, look on the labels for both MK and MG, unless you think Taiwan is somewhere in New Mexico, you will be disappointed. Even if the TM's were assembled in the US, the parts were still made for cheap over seas somewhere. 

Like I said, I wish I had gotten it, and from Walmart so I could have gotten there extended insurance plan which works awesome. Keep searching for reviews from people who actually used them, even my opinion doesn't hold much weight without some hands on time on the water with one.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I just ordered one. I will be using it every weekend.


----------



## Avidawg (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey Mattyvac..... good on ya.......now we can get some real feedback! What model did you get? Please post some pics mounted up..... did you also order the quick release plate? I almost pulled the plug yesterday as well but reeled myself in and realized I must sell my drift boat to finance any more spending sprees  : Good luck with it, looking forward to your report ..... ~Cheers~


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I bought the 54 that is linked here from walmart for $350. I will post up a report after a few uses but it probably wont be until october.


----------



## breakin70 (Jan 11, 2011)

> I just ordered one. I will be using it every weekend.


No you wont. I owned one and so does my father. Junk doesnt describe it. Everything rusted within 4 months. Mine stopped working completely, my fathers looks like its 3 decades old. The thrust, lets just say the ratings are well off. Best of luck though


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > I just ordered one. I will be using it every weekend.
> 
> 
> No you wont. I owned one and so does my father. Junk doesnt describe it. Everything rusted within 4 months. Mine stopped working completely, my fathers looks like its 3 decades old. The thrust, lets just say the ratings are well off. Best of luck though


There are reviews like yours...and then there are others who say it works just fine.


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Good luck using it every weekend.....not trying to be a jerk but I would reconsider that purchase. Or go find and introduce yourself to the local service center. This is first hand knowledge.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Good luck using it every weekend.....not trying to be a jerk but I would reconsider that purchase. Or go find and introduce yourself to the local service center.  This is first hand knowledge.


Where we're you before I placed the order? Lol

I can easily return it to my local Walmart for a full refund.

I can get a minn Kota bow mount for $520 ... I might just get that instead


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Check out Wallyworlds return policy. A few years ago I had an interesting conversation with the returns desk about it. Apparently the return policy is for satisfaction, meaning if you are not satisfied you can return it. So if in 3 months you are not happy bring it back in. I can't remember if it was 3, 6,9, or 12 months, I want to say 9 but I don't recall. The guy said that people will bring in a bed mattress after sleeping on it for months and get a new one or a refund. I can imagine some students in dorms must abuse the hell out of this.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I'm still debating on using it or not.


----------



## breakin70 (Jan 11, 2011)

> > Good luck using it every weekend.....not trying to be a jerk but I would reconsider that purchase. Or go find and introduce yourself to the local service center.  This is first hand knowledge.
> 
> 
> Where we're you before I placed the order? Lol
> ...


save yourself the hastle and get a Minn Kota. I too, just like youself said " there are always gonna be good and bad reviews and at this price how can i go wrong ". Well, it went wrong, and it went wrong quickly. Not just mine but my fathers as well. Your lucky to get one season out of it. Also if you run in anything less then flat calm, its going to jump around like its possessed.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I can have a minn kota shipped two day to me on amazon for pretty cheap. I'll go that route if it turns out to be really shitty.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Don't have second doubts now! Use it `til it blows up and return it if necessary. Don't lose sleep in the mean time. Some cheap Wally World junk just won't die, especially if it is hideously ugly. If you immediately paint it fluorescent pink and get a few bugs and leaves in the paint, I bet it will last years.

Nate


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

> I'm still debating on using it or not.


I found that people on here wont give another name brand a chance they just go for the most popular do your own research I do.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Nate is right. Use it til she blows and then take it back because you are unsatisfied and apply the funds toward the other brand.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

wally world will take it back @ any time , they take back crap they dont even sell...
-give it a wiggle and see  ,maybe do your own review - i know a place :-?
-make a video yeah.........


----------



## Avidawg (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey all, thanks for the replies, I figured there would be responses on both sides of the fence and appreciate the dialoge. I hope you try it out Matty, then you will know,and if you don't like it, it can be returned. Despite some poor reviews I'm unable to find another that fits my desires from another manufacturer? My rationalization is that I'm a fairly light user....4-5 months/year and I wiil be in fresh water 99% of the time, I usually transport on the bed in my camper, and store my stuff in the garage.....so hoping the rust issues won't affect me so much. As far as the bouncing around goes, also hoping there is a way to strap down if necessary. As with everything, we use stuff differently, I am a backcountry ski guide in the winter and access the goods by snowmobile, and I go through gear like crazy, tough to get multiple seasons out of high dollar equipment these days if you really use it..... which sucks! But at least we're out havin' fun


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I'm the opposite. I will use it in the lagoons every weekend, I will be running through the speeds at random times, and beating the hell out of it.

but I will also be washing it with soap and water after every use and hosing it down...so We'll see!


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

I've never used one, but I would not buy any brand's non PWM controlled unit. The battery life with the digital controllers is far superior to that of 5/3 speed models.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I got mine from wal-mart, opened the box, hooked it up to the battery, and returned it.

Cheaply made, 52" shaft is WAY to long for a 16' skiff, and the handle doesnt tilt up.

I'm just gonna keep my skiff super technical and pole everywhere.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

> Watersnake's are made in China by Ningbo Corporation. The Australian fishing products distributor Jarvis Walker first sold them in Oz where the price of a MK or MG would make you take up golf. They showed up here about 6 years ago, not certain who is importing or warranteeing them now.
> 
> I haven't used one, but did look one over pretty hard - not too bad from the outside but haven't seen the innards to compare against the competition.
> 
> Since the Watersnake is an obvious Minn Kota clone that was purpose designed to sell for less, I'd steer clear of it until they prove their reliability and longevity.



I asked about them when I was having my Minnkota repaired. The shop owner said the non-remote Watersnake was quite good. Avoid the remote. I have a Minnkota remote and would not buy another one. BTW, the innards of the Minnkota are cheesy. MK and MG are overpriced relative to the quality. Just the way it is. Made in China? China is quite capable of producing a quality product. It just depends on what specs they are given.


----------

